# Know Your Temps : iFish



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

KYT info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Rydian
Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prwlr.
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
JackDeeEss
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave



In the spotlight this session is: *iFish
*


----------



## Jax (Feb 13, 2011)

1 - Peanut butter: chunky or smooth?

2 - Do you have any allergies?

3 - Complete the sentence: iFish, youFish, weallFish for...


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 13, 2011)

Why do some people say they hate you


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Feb 13, 2011)

Why?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

Inspiration for your name?
Have you played the Prof. Layton games?
Have you played the Ace Attorney games?
How are your grades in school?
Best emoticon?
Worst emoticon?
Are you a vegetarian?
Do you eat fish?
Have you ever played a Bomberman game?


----------



## signz (Feb 13, 2011)

Why are you like you are?
What's your favorite food?
Did you ever see Seinfeld?
- If yes, did/do you like it?
- If no, why not?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

> 1 - Peanut butter: chunky or smooth? * Smooth*
> 
> 2 - Do you have any allergies? *Yeah, dust I think.*
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Why are you like you are? *Since I'm awesome like that.*
> What's your favorite food? *Calamari*
> Did you ever see Seinfeld? *Nope*
> - If yes, did/do you like it?*N/A*
> - If no, why not? *Never heard of it.*


----------



## The Pi (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

Why the "Fish" in iFish?
Know how to comment on my profile yet?
Do you like turtles?
Can you solve a rubiks cube? If so how long does it take you?
Can you play Go?
How are your testicles today?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 13, 2011)

What's your favorite game from: 
Nintendo?
Sony?
Microsoft?
iThing?

Describe your perfect dinner in detail.
What's your favorite part of that dinner?

Favorite website?

Favorite language?

How do you feel about French?

Herp?

RAYT MIE PIKCHURE!!


Spoiler


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 13, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Why do some people say they hate you


it's a serious question, i want to know what happened


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Why the "Fish" in iFish? *Since I like fish. I also had a pet fish at the time.*
> Know how to comment on my profile yet? *Never looked into it.*
> ...



Sorry, didn't see the question.


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 13, 2011)

Is your taste in music intentionally bad, or were you just born like that?
If you could take any one object on a desert island, what would it be?
Are you an Apple-sponsored cannibal or does iFish mean something else?
What do you do to pass time, besides clubbing seals and playing ice hockey?
Favourite ice cream flavour?


----------



## monkat (Feb 13, 2011)

y so ifish


----------



## Splych (Feb 13, 2011)

hai tharr iFish !
canada ftw ?  
stupid internet limit , how do you feel about it ?
won't be in effect , they gave it 60 days until it will be . good or bad ?
iDog ? 
iCat ?
Cat or Dog ?


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 13, 2011)

- What's your favourite cheese?

- Have you ever deliberately given a chinchilla apple juice to watch it go mental?

- Have you ever gone to a job interview after breathing in helium from a balloon?

- If you had to throw something at a celebrity, which celeb would it be and what would you throw?

- Who out of all the people on this earth do you most want to roll up in a carpet and throw off a bridge?

- What's your opinion on the superhero tendancy to wearing underpants over their tights for no good reason?

- Can you play the harmonica?

- When I go back to work on Monday and beat Tony into a paste within about 30 seconds of walking through the door, will you help me dispose of the body?

- Have you ever snorted Angel Delight because you ran out of milk?

- Do you know any ginger people?

- Would you rather be a moogle or a chocobo?

- The 'Twilight' saga is for emos. Discuss.

That'll do for now.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 13, 2011)

Mind more questions?

What was the fish called?
Have you seen the Rocky horror show? if yes, your thoughts?
Could you comment on this thead? I'd like to see your answer.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Is your taste in music intentionally bad, or were you just born like that? *Born that way~*
> If you could take any one object on a desert island, what would it be? *My iPad
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you hungry right now?
Have you watched 'Robocop'?
Have you ever played 'Transformice'?
Are you pre-ordering the 3DS?
If no, are you going to be purchasing the 3DS later on?

Do you plan on purchasing the NGP/PSP2?
Have you ever played Minecraft?
Do you like the 'Rocky' movies?
One of your favourite members and why?

Speed of your internet connection?
What's the size of the cap on your internet connection?
Are you with 'Videotron'?
Why is there a capital 'F' in your name? IIRC, that wasn't there before.
Canada > US?
Canada > Israel?

Have you ever ate yogourt and potato chips?


----------



## geminisama (Feb 13, 2011)

Boxers of briefs?
Favorite book?
BEST GAME EVER?!?
If you had to fight an important figure from Classical Period Ancient Greece, who would it be?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> - What's your favourite cheese?
> 
> - Have you ever deliberately given a chinchilla apple juice to watch it go mental? *...No. Only a sick fuck would do that.... *hides apple juice**
> 
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Are you hungry right now? *I'm eating right now.*
> Have you watched 'Robocop'? *Nope*
> Have you ever played 'Transformice'? *Yeah*
> Are you pre-ordering the 3DS?  *Nope.*
> ...


 *No idea. Zeus?*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 13, 2011)

Why do you hate Canada? You said "Yeah" when I asked if Canada > US.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Why do you hate Canada? You said "Yeah" when I asked if Canada > US. *Misread. Sorry. Other way
> around*


----------



## Nujui (Feb 13, 2011)

Why iFish?
Do you like fish?
Do you like Lucky Star?


----------



## geminisama (Feb 13, 2011)

You didn't answer sir.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Why iFish? *Why not?*
> Do you like fish? *Yesh!*
> Do you like Lucky Star? *Love it*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ikki (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you know how to eat a choco-cornet?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Do you know how to eat a choco-cornet? *Haha. Yeah. But there's no wrong way to eat food.*


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 13, 2011)

How are you?
What studies do you want to make?
Have you ever eaten a crayon?
Is there anything pink within 10 feet of you?
Are you wearing socks right now?
What is your favorite animal?
Your dream vacation?
Opinion on NGP?
Opinion on 3DS?
What is your secret weapon to lure in the opposite sex?
Grab the book nearest to you, turn to page 18, and find line 4. What does it say?
If you could meet any one person (from history or currently alive), who would it be? 
You are on a flight from Honolulu to Chicago non-stop. There is a fire in the back of the plane. You get enough time to make ONE phone call. Who would you call?
Waffles or pancakes?
What is your opinion about me?
What games are you playing?
Do you like tea?
What consoles do you have?
Do you plan on skydiving eventually?
What do you think of my questions?
I think that is all(for now)


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dead Space 2 or Gran Turismo 5?

Flan?

You are in a dark room. Move a little bit and most likely you would be eaten by a Grue. What do you do?


----------



## Devin (Feb 13, 2011)

What is your favorite iDevice?


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 13, 2011)

If you were to make a game what game it would be?
What is the meaning of GBAtemp for you?


----------



## HateBreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Since you're canadian do you pronounce about aboot and do you end your sentences in eh? and can you core me some good refer?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> How are you? *Great.*
> What studies do you want to make? *Programming*
> Have you ever eaten a crayon? *...Yeah :x*
> Is there anything pink within 10 feet of you?
> ...


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2011)

what would you say if you were 10 feet tall and how would you act?

how would you act if you were a penguin?

if you were $10 what would you spend yourself on?


If you sonic how fast could you run?
]
if you were a memory stick how many gigabtytes would you be?

are you a big bootied bagle buddy?

if you were a flavour potato chips a.k.a. crips would you be prawn cocktail?

wiis are what color again?

if apple was a patron would you pleasure?

am I using fast reply?

whoops?

if you could give me money from your mac fund for alcohol would you?

if you power supply what voltage would you output?

if you were a button on the playstation controller would you be the square button?

red is the best colour except for when it's purple outside?

if you letter what font would you  be written in?

what is my BAC right onjw?

WOULD YOU SHAKE YOUR TIC TACS AT ME?

would you lick a purple helmet

how far until you choke?

can you guess how many chickens I have on my desk?

Out of the 14 costellos on this website how many are super extreme?


I have my flowers but they are plastic does this make me a bad person?

Gaza strip: will you return it? I need it to conduct business operations.

the vase my plastic flowers are in might be metal but I don't know what do you think on this matter?

what is your flavour?

if you were a skittle what colour skittle would you be?

my wii is an awesome wii do you agree? I mean it's at least 5.8" inches long.

wuu wii?

if you were a chocolate bar what chocolate bar would you be?

if you were on the show Blind Date with Cilla Black what would you use as the answers to the questions you would be given?

if you can what I have in one of the many draws in my desk I will give you $10 Nigerian dollars.

if you were not ifish would you be imammal?


what color are your curtains?

if you were a colour of curtains are you my wife now?

STRAWS?

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS CAT? IS SHE AN AWESOME CAT? I THINK SO! YOU SHOULD AGREE IF NOT YOU ARE OBVIOUSLY ON CRACK







edit: why are you not waering socks right now you weird boy

p.s. what colour are your pushpins


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you going to answer the rest of my questions?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know of this Catboy?
Am I cute?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Can you spell taco backwards?
Now say it?
More or less?
Me or you?
Is there such a thing as a flying spaghetti monster?
Troll?
Pickle?
Am I awesome?
How awesome?
More awesome?
Oh yeah?
Yes or no?
Sheep race?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> what would you say if you were 10 feet tall and how would you act? *Like myself?*
> 
> how would you act if you were a penguin? *...No idea*
> 
> ...



I'm getting really lazy x___x
But I'll keep going,

Also, Law, you make no sense...


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 13, 2011)

What's better and why: poop or pee?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> What's better and why: poop or pee? *I think this question is really too dumb/disgusting for me to answer properly... *


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2011)

ifish why didn't you answer all of my (legit) questions?

how much sense do I make on a salce of 3295u34 to 5476509734 to puersprkl


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> ifish why didn't you answer all of my (legit) questions? *'Cause you touch yourself at night.*
> 
> how much sense do I make on a salce of 3295u34 to 5476509734 to puersprkl *.....?*


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 13, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> > What's better and why: poop or pee? *I think this question is really too dumb/disgusting for me to answer properly... *



Were you eating fish when you saw this question?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why so unco-operative when answerikng qesutoins I mean this is a kyt tso yu should answer the qusetions proeprly otherwise what is the point of you doing a kyt if oyu're not williong to answer questions.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Law said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop trolling.


----------



## Law (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not trolling ifihs I am asking you questions.

I mean that is the point of the kyt thread, right?

p.s. white chocolate or black chocolate?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 13, 2011)

England > Canada?
Canada > US?
Don't you think it's about time Britain took back the rogue colonies Canada and USA?
Are you a kipper?
I'll be jailbreaking my nephews new iPhone next week some time, can I harass you for info?
When will we be seeing the FishCast?
Do you know what a Blue Meanie is?
Am I a Blue Meanie?
Do they still sell Coffee Crisp bars in Canada?
Maple Leaf Bacon?
Labour or Labor?
Color or Colour?
Have you learnt French yet?
Why do all spellcheckers use American English, shouldn't they be using actual English?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> England > Canada? *YES! You guys have sexy voices!*
> Canada > US? *Hell yeah. We have seal clubbing and stuff.*
> Don't you think it's about time Britain took back the rogue colonies Canada and USA? *Naw... *
> Are you a kipper? *A what?*
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 13, 2011)

Why the name?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Why the name? *I like Apple. And I had a pet fish at the time~*


----------



## YayMii (Feb 13, 2011)

Am I still your 'buddy'?
Why/why not?
What do you think of me?
Am I being egotistic?
---
How was your day?
Why the "fish"?
How's life on the eastside?
Have you been to western Canada?
If so, where and what did you think?
---
Your opinion on:
Cheeseburgers?
Beef?
Food in general?
Pokémon?
TV?
YouTube?
4chan?
Egypt?
Nintendo?
Microsoft?
Sony (in general)?
Sony's attempts at hackers?
The 3DS?
The Playstation NGP?
The names of the two above consoles?
The fact that people have been neglecting the name "Playstation" when naming the NGP?
The name PSNGP, which it should be called?
---
Which are you getting, the 3DS, the next PSP, or an iOS 5 product?
Mac vs PC?
Laptop vs desktop (vs handheld vs tablet)?
Favorite brand of potato chips?
Favorite flavor of potato chips?
Did your opinion of me change at all after answering all of these questions?

I think that's enough questions for now...


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 13, 2011)

Will you change your name to JewFish?
ifish` > ifish?
az > ifish?
liefish > ifish?
truefish > ifish?
cryfish cry!
diefish  > ifish?
Konata or Kagami?
ieatfish > ifish?
Fish yummm. :3


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 13, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is Un petit peu. Because "peu" is a masculine word and requires masculine adjectives. But putting "petit" before "peu" is redundant. So you should drop it. Then you need to remember how to punctuate your phrases, quebec style. In the end, the result should be:
Un peu, tabarnak.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Am I still your 'buddy'? *Best friend**
> Why/why not? *Why not?*
> What do you think of me? *Cool but sometimes annoying*
> Am I being egotistic? *Not nearly as much as monkat.*
> ...


----------



## Dialexio (Feb 13, 2011)

Enjoy.

Y U KILL UR PROSTITOOT KYLE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What makes French Canada "ze best Canada in ze land?"
Which fast food restaurant do you prefer the most?
High fructose corn syrup or sugar?
What do yo think is the best movie of all time?
What was your favorite children's book?
Would you rather have a pet parrot or chinchilla?
What's the oldest piece of software that you have on your computer?
Where do hot dogs come from? (Interpret as you wish.)
Let's say we were able to Great Adventure. What would you want to do there first?
Do you know any of your (old) iDevices' serial numbers offhand?
Are your glasses thick?
First, you were feeling sick, next was nosebleeds... What's next, menstrual cramps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's your favorite kids' cartoon?
If you could sleep with one of the Spice Girls, which one would it be, and why?
Let's say I have a kid that won't go to sleep, and I've tried bedtime stories and NyQuil. What would you do?
Do you remember how many letters I said my last name has?
What would you spend $6.42 on in the iTunes Store?
I presume you're gonna run Windows on your MacBook Pro. What method will you use?
Would you rather have a BlackBerry, or a dumb phone? (Contrary to what you may think, a BlackBerry is a smartphone, not a dumb phone. ;P)
[spam]Would you like a MUCH BIGGER PENIS?[/spam]
What kind of video game controllers do you have, and how much?
What's your favorite handheld system?
Would you flip out over missing $1?
Are there any other random pillars in your house? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know what number question this is?
Why doesn't Antarctica have any countries?
Why did Apple change two of the wallpapers in Snow Leopard?
Which is faster, USB 2.0 or FireWire 400?
Why does my school have copies of Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone?
What was the longest time you've ever stared at a shock site, and which one?
What part of your childhood was raped the most by Rule 34?
Why do computer ports that have pins (i.e.- serial port, parallel) still exist?
What firmware was on your original Nintendo DS?
Why did my school's old librarian retire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My school has a fancier service elevator than the one used for handicapped kids. Is your school as stupid as mine?
Why is your mind so fucked up? :x
How many duplicate questions did you answer so far?
Nike, Reebok, or Adidas?
What would be the first thing you'd do if you saw and met Steve Jobs?
What do you think is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?
Do you prefer the grip on the Mighty Mouse or Magic Mouse?
Where do you see yourself 10 years from now?
What's the most unfortunately-named product you've ever seen?
Do you have an e-Reader? (If yes, what e-Reader card/cards did you like the most?)
Have you ever won anything from a crane game?
What would you do if a cow startled you by mooing?
What would you do for a Klondike bar?
What are your thoughts about "My Friend John?"
If you could ask yourself a question, what would it be? And why?
Would you like a female condom if we meet up?
What's the smallest USB flash drive you have?
Would you like to see two stupid PowerPoints I've made for school?
What should we do if we encounter a giant enemy crab?
Do you have any board games? If so, which ones?
What are the worst type of fanboys you've ever seen? (i.e.- Apple fanboys, Google fanboys)
What's your favorite holiday?
How well do you think you'd handle Fright Fest at Six Flags?
How would you react if someone waved a dildo and yelled "Big blue rubber dicks for everyone!"?
Rate Justin Bieber on a broken scale of EPIC to GODLY.
Have you ever played with dolls/other unmentioned toys as a kid?
What is the absolute best Twitter client you've _ever_ used (doesn't have to be one you currently use)? *inb4Osfoora*
What has the Mario series taught you about life?
What are your thoughts on Greenpeace and PETA?
How often is it "me time?"
How differently do you act online that you do in real life?
Can you use these words in one sentence? rainbow, wobble, snort
Are there any musicals/plays you'd like to see in NYC?
How long did it take you to answer all of these questions?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Enjoy.
> 
> Y U KILL UR PROSTITOOT KYLE?
> 
> ...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hai Mr. Fish
Thoughts on me?
Any games you're waiting for?
Why'd you ask me to ask you questions on MSN? :<
TF2? :3


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Hai Mr. Fish *Hai Mr Zae*
> Thoughts on me? *Epic on the scael of Justin Bieber to Costello*
> Any games you're waiting for? *Probably Legend of Zelda: kyward Sword >_*


----------



## YayMii (Feb 13, 2011)

What would you do if you met these people:
Bill Gates?
Michael Jackson (before he died)?
Kanye West?
The Kool-Aid man?
Geohot?
monkat?
---
HOW HIGH CAN YOU GET?
---
What's your opinion on Canadian stereotypes?
What's your favorite stereotype?
Favorite school subject?
Least favorite ^?
Japan or China?
Asia or North America?
North or South Pole?
Your opinion on Hatsune Miku?
Do you find it odd that there are live concerts of her in Japan?
Why aren't there any in Canada?






Done with post #2.


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> What would you do if you met these people:
> Bill Gates? *Bitch slap him.*
> Michael Jackson (before he died)? *No idea*
> Kanye West? *Interrupt him.*
> ...


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you ever farted in public?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Have you ever farted in public? *Yes.*


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 13, 2011)

Why iFish?
Pogeymanz?
GREY FOX!?
It's-a-you! iFish?
If you had to be another iAnimal, what iAnimal would it be?
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck would chuck wood?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a wrong way to eat food.
You say American English is the universal language again and I'm coming to drain your bowl.

Shall we ask you a lot more questions in the hopes you'll get sick of answering them?

Does your opinion of me change each day?
If yes: What is it today and what is it at other times?
If no: What is it?

Are you actually going to answer these questions?
Can you join IRC again so I can watch you get thrown out?
Shall we show this thread to your parents so they know what you're like?
In fact, can we contact your relatives for everything we see you do so they can ground you all the time?

What would you do if you were banned from:
A) GBAtemp
B) Apple
C) The internet


----------



## mameks (Feb 13, 2011)

hiFish.
whyFish?
Ever dances like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Why not?
Nya~?
Wai yoo so stoopidz?
:3


----------



## emigre (Feb 13, 2011)

Seiously FFS?
Is AV the most effective basis electing basis representatives to the House of Commons in terms of ensuring an accurate reflection of votes for political parties?
Have you actually beaten Uncharted 2 yet? If not where exactly are you up to?
Why is Uni taking upso much of my time?
Do you cringe when you listen to your appearences on the Moncast?
Shin Megami Tensei?
I have thirty-one retail PS3 games in about eigthenn months of ownership. Is that too many?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you know that you were my first GBATemp friend?
How's life?
Improving in school?


----------



## Ace (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey iFish,
Do you have any pets?
Do you make your own breakfast?
Do you use lip balm?
What are your thoughts on GBAtemp as a whole?
How are you enjoying Minecraft?
Have you tried the games "Ends of The Earth 2: The Rise of Caramawn" and "Ends of The Earth"?
If you one day woke up to find all humans turned into animals, what would you do?
Would it be possible to negotiate the eating of brains with an angry zombie mob?
Religious status?
When are you getting a new headset/mic?
Favorite meal of the day?
Favorite energy drink?
What kind of scanner do you have?
When will you post more of your drawings?
Have you considered doing pixel art?
Do you like the icons/emoticons GBAtemp has?
Thoughts on TrolleyDave?
Choose your preference: Fart or burp?
Why you over 3k posts?
Have you started playing Cave Story yet?
Thoughts on my avatar?
Does my username imply that I'm blindly religious?
What type of digital camera do you have (NOT iDevice)?
Choose your preference: R4 or DSTT?
Y U NO PS3?!
Y I NO WII?!
Should I start watching Gurren Lagann? (Sidenote: Saw a picture of Simon from that show... I feel he looks too much like me sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
How are you enjoying your fresh install of Windows 7?
If you don't get a Mac, will you get Hackintosh?
The gayest male's name you know?
Describe a friend without naming him/her in 8 sentences or less?
The dish you're best at cooking (NOT fastfood)?
Have you seen Get Him to The Greek?
Do you like the comedian Russell Brand?
How about Russell Peters?
Is Avatar 3D overrated?
Are you gonna watch Gulliver's Travels?
Do you find BluRay worth it?
Thoughts on my country (Sweden, to the misinformed)?
Have you heard of Pippi Longstockings?
Thoughts on redheads?
AA batteries or AAA batteries?
Do you own a water gun?
Do you like the Donkey Kong Country series?
Favorite comicbook?
Favorite liquor?
Snickers, M&M's or Skittles?
Have you tried out Fanta Lemon? It's quite godly, I assure you.
Y u no indie games?
What dictionary/ies do you have? From what year? Which languages?
Choose your preference: LED lightbulb's, or standard ones?
Who's That Pokémon?
It's Koffing!
Excluding fapping, how do you relieve your stress?
On a scale of 1 to 10, how paranoid are you?
Are you going to work/apply for a job this summer?
How much money do you still need for your Mac?
What would you say if I released an album here on GBAtemp, like NeSch?
Thoughts on GeoHot?
Thoughts on scams like [censored] (inb4 I ask for an invite)?
Choose your preference: Silk or leather?
Choose your preference: Parka or Hoodie?
Ramonra: "Is Fan fiction bad?"
Are these waaay too many questions?
Thoughts on podcasts?


----------



## monkat (Feb 13, 2011)

y so ifish?


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Why iFish? *Sick of answering this over and over again~*
> Pogeymanz? *Huh?*
> GREY FOX!? *k*
> It's-a-you! iFish? *4 raelz*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 13, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Hey iFish,
> Do you have any pets? *Yes. a dog.*
> Do you make your own breakfast? *Yup*
> Do you use lip balm? *Only in winter*
> ...


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 14, 2011)

Would you like to suck my dick?
Do you think I would like it?
How do you feel about so many of your brethren being killed by fishermen?
Why have I never changed my avatar/sig?
I liked your old avatar of the fat plump things from Super Mario Sunshine. Why did you change it?
Do you like being a Canadian Idiot?
Do you want me to suck your dick?
Well too bad, I won't, bitch.
Now suck my dick.
Homosexual.


----------



## gameboy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Here fishy fishy.
Fish fish.
iFish.
Pie.
WHY U SPAM TWITTER YOU SPAMMER?
*iFish *


----------



## monkat (Feb 14, 2011)

y so ifish?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 14, 2011)

Why do you like to annoy?
why FISH?
Are you a certified spammer?
What gets passed around?


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> Here fishy fishy.
> Fish fish.
> iFish.
> Pie.
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Why do you like to annoy? *Shlong.*
> why FISH? *Answered this soooooo many times~!*
> Are you a certified spammer? *Only on Twitter*
> What gets passed around? *A joint.*



Scott.

I demand you ask me questions~


----------



## Scott-105 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hai buddy :3

Why is this my first post since the 3rd?

How you been?

Are you watching the Grammy awards?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 14, 2011)

What type of fish do you like to eat?
Favorite youtube personalty?
What is the last thing you will do?
Do you know me?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 14, 2011)

What is your favorite console?

Favorite anime?


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hai buddy :3 *Sexy mess Scott.*
> 
> Why is this my first post since the 3rd? *Since you're slowly leaving us ;~~~;*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Feb 14, 2011)

DERES BE MOAR QUESSHUNS!
If you could NOT get an iPhone, what mobile phone would you get instead?
Thoughts on the GBAtemp logo?
If you troll, on a scale of 1 to 10, how successful are you?
How eco-friendly are you/your family?
Do you own a leather wallet?
Do you like playing Texas Hold 'Em?
What about strip poker?
Wanna play some poker over Skype someday?
Are you planning to travel during the summer?
What's the latest concert you went to?
How cold is it there right now?
Do you own any musical instruments?
Name your favorite movie you saw as a child?
Best Assassin's Creed game?
Do you wear a wristwatch?
Fanta or Coca-Cola?
Preferred type of date you'd go on? (Movie, dinner, park, at home, etc.)
Preferred breast cup size?
Have you played Fallout 3?
Do you use lotion for your skin?
Favorite toothpaste brand?
Preferred Sims game?
Who gets more wimminz: Kirby or Mario?
Do you lift weights? If yes, how much?
Imperial or Metric system?
If you had to choose one for Canada, would it be communism or dictatorship?
Are you farsighted or nearsighted?
What's the highest altitude you've ever been in?
Longest distance ever run?
Fastest time you could beat a Zelda game?
Who wins on a crime case: Prof. Layton, Phoenix Wright or Apollo Justice?
Who wins: geohot or Sony?
What will happen to the Middle East, with Mubarak out of the picture?
Favorite GBAtemp BBcode?
BBcode you'd want to add to GBAtemp?
Favorite of the 7 dwarves from Snow White?
Apples or Bananas; which kicks more ass?
Blu-Tack, staples, pushpins, or cellophane tape?
Preferred font?
How regularly do you visit a dentist?
Wanna play a scary game? (Yume Nikki)
Favorite videogame creepypasta?
If you were to be executed, would you want the noose or the electric chair, or something else (please state)?
Do you have Robot Unicorn Attack for your iDevices?
Best emulator you've ever run?
Give a short comment about MapleStory?
Should I casemod my DS Phat?


----------



## Frogman (Feb 14, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Why? *Since monkat touches Corey at night.*



wHY DiD Yoo TelLz PEOPLEZZZZZ!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Also
Have you ever watched gay pr0nszzz
Do you fantasize about monkat
Will you jump out of a burning buidling if so why??
Do you like your eyes?
What colour is your house??
What about your roof?
Have you ever tried vegemite, did you like it?
Do you know what vexatious means?
What is your favourite animal?
What is you fave pokemon?
If john had some apples and gave away 1/4 to sarah and 1/3 to a mexican and had 35 apples remaining what would the total have been?
Have you ever triedd karate?'
Is my accent awesome or annoying?
Why do you pant when you walk?
Is your second toe bigger than your first??
why is my hair blondish brown?
where does the hour go in daylight savings?
do you know that the previous two questions are from I Am Sam
do you know that Acefaith thought I Am Sam was a video game?
Should I stop now?
Okay


----------



## antwill (Feb 14, 2011)

Does your dad still think you're gay with Scott?
If you only had $10 to buy something on steam what would you get?
Have you ever felt like punching a small child/old lady randomly on the street?
Do clowns scare you?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 14, 2011)

just 1 question, why does everyone find you so annoying?
I dont know you but thats what i heard ;o


----------



## Narayan (Feb 14, 2011)

does the catboy want to eat you?


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll answer Corey and Ace later.



			
				antwill said:
			
		

> Does your dad still think you're gay with Scott? *Don't think so. I doubt he even remembers who Scott is.*
> If you only had $10 to buy something on steam what would you get? *Plants Vs Zombies*
> Have you ever felt like punching a small child/old lady randomly on the street? *Who hasn't? *
> Do clowns scare you? *Kinda.*
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > does the catboy want to eat you? *I'm just that damn sexy I guess.*


Have you _seen_ yourself?


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen him

iFish post a pic ;O


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 14, 2011)

*GBATEMP 

UNIT 2 EXAM, FORM A*

_You will have plenty of time to complete the exam. Read each question carefully, and take care to answer each one fully and concisely._


For those just joining us, how have you been as of late?

Anything you're looking forward to?
In contrast, is there anything you've been dreading?

How have you been keeping yourself occupied lately?

What video game, in your opinion, is the most underrated?
Similarly, what movie have you watched that you think deserves a better reputation?

What video game have you played that you find the most overrated?
Also, what famous or critically-acclaimed movie have you watched that you simply didn't like?

What is your opinion on Apple Computer, Inc.? Give reasons to support your position.

What is your opinion on the Nintendo 3DS? Give reasons to support your position.

*STOP! You have reached the end of FORM A.*


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 14, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> *GBATEMP
> 
> UNIT 2 EXAM, FORM A*
> 
> ...


Less than fond memories come flooding back.


----------



## prowler (Feb 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> geoflcl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS PAGE IS INTENTIONALLY LEFT BLANK*
_doodles on page_ take THAT.


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> DERES BE MOAR QUESSHUNS!
> If you could NOT get an iPhone, what mobile phone would you get instead? *Sony Xperia Pro*
> Thoughts on the GBAtemp logo? *Getting outdated.*
> If you troll, on a scale of 1 to 10, how successful are you? *-4*
> ...


----------



## iFish (Feb 14, 2011)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> *GBATEMP
> 
> UNIT 2 EXAM, FORM A*
> 
> ...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  Thanks for taking part in another KYT session iFish, we hope you had a good time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t279144-know-your-temps-emigre


----------

